# 
(.   )   , .. ,       (, ).
 ,   ,          ,      .

      ,      .. **  ()        (    ** ,   )?

----------


## zas77

> (.   )   , .. ,       (, ).
>  ,   ,          ,  ** .


    .       ,      -        . 
 "** "    ,          ,        .

----------

...    ??????  ,     ,                 ,

----------


## .

**,         ,    ,    .

----------

> ,   )?


   .        .          .
.    -     ...     .
    -  ,     ?
 -     .       -  (    ).
      ...           .    ,        .   :Wink:

----------


## .

**,             "".         .       (     ),       ...        . 
        .         .

----------

> ...


  ,    ,       .         .


> .         .


.    ,        .

----------


## .

?    :Smilie:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> .


  , -,      ...

----------

. , 
        +  . ,   ,     .      .  14.05.2004 26-12/33049.  :yes: 
, ,      .

----------


## zas77

> , -,      ...


   ? 
    .             ,     .   ( )     ? 

 ,  , ,       .    /  .

----------


## Lisaya

,       ,         ,    .( 01.08.05.  03-03-04/4/2/  )   .  :       ,        .    (  ,  ,   )             ,     .          ,,          ,     
      : ,2 ,251         ,    .,  ,    ,  ,         ,           .
,    , ,    -  ., . , .      .

----------


## Lisaya

, *zas77*, *ADSemenov.ru*,      ,     .       ,   .   .(     ,  ) ,       17.01.06 9- "      .",           ..      ,      ,   1 ,   .
,   - !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,   - !


  ,     .                             ... :Gentelmen:

----------

> ,      ,   1


    (     )    .  ,     .  ,       ,         .   .
   1- ,  2   ,  3 .           .    :Wink:

----------

m'm,    ,     ,  .
   ,       :yes:

----------

,   , 



>

----------


## zas77

> 


 , ,  :yes:

----------


## zas77

> ,  ,         ,


- , ,      :Wow:  
 ""  ""       :Wow: 

  - ,    .
  -    ** ,  ,    ..

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...     17.01.06 9- "...      ...


    !        . 146 .3 ?
    ,    ?

----------

!
      -   ?
  ,   ,  .
      .   :
118 000. - ,  ..  18000
50 000 . -  
13000 . - 

  ?    (118000+50000+13000=181000)   18%,    32580-18000=14580
     - 181000+32580  181000+14580 ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ?


   " 18%" (   18  !)     ,    .
 -              ...

----------

> , ,


:          ,     .   ,     ,   ,    ,    ,  , , ,  .             .
      :
-      , ,    ;
-     ,       , , ,        ?
          ?

:


 1  2005 . N 03-03-04/4/27

   -                    .
  ,           ,     .   ,     ,    ,    .          .
       24.12.1992 N 4218-1 "   ",   1  2005 .,     ,     1  2005 .,  ()       .
 . 13 . 40     ( - )    (, )     (),       ,       ().
 , ,             ,         .
,                   ,           ,      ,            .
 . 1 . 1 . 146 . 21 "   "           (, )        .
   . 2 . 154     (, )   ,            ,   ,        ,        (, ),       .
 ,  . 2 . 1 . 162           ,             (, ).
 ,  ,             (, )    (),         .
   ,       ,         (, ),            ,           (, ).

----------


## zas77

> .   :...


 __ (1)  .  __ (1)?     , ..     (2)  :yes: 
     ,      ,      **.

PS.  ,     ( .)    -

----------

> -              ...


  ,

----------


## zas77

> 17.01.06 9- "      ."...
>    ,      ,   1


 *-* ? :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> ...   .( 01.08.05.  03-03-04/4/2/  )...             ,     .          ,,          ,


,      :Frown:  
 ,  **,        . 



> : ,2 ,251         ,    .


  ,   .1 .2 .251  ? :Wow:  



> ,    ,  ,         ,


    ?

----------


## Lisaya

15

                      ,                              .

 184-,     ,  ,   ,

----------


## Lisaya

:    ()               ,             .
                ,              . 251    . . 151, 154   ?

:


 1  2005 . N 03-03-04/4/28

   -               ,                   ,   .
   . 135          .
 1 . 3       ( - )        ,         .   . 246  ,            , ..  ,        (. 11 ).
 ,           .
   . 247             ,     ,      . 25 "   " .
            ,   . 251 .
,  . 2 . 251          (       ),                              .
    ,  . 2 . 251    ,  ,          ,          .
 ,                 ,          .
 ,   -                 ,       .

----------

,  
 (  m'm)

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


-,   .    ,      ,   . 251  . .1,        .       .         ""          .      .

     ,      ,         .      ,   '     (  )        . -   ( -  !),   -  . ,       ,      -  .

     ,        ,         .       .        ,      ,    ""     .     ,      ...

----------


## zas77

> 15... 184-,     ,  ,   ,


,    .   ,       ,    ,    .

     . , .

----------


## zas77

> 1  2005 . N 03-03-04/4/28
> ...          __   ,          .


  ?    ,    ?
      " ",  :Wow:  
 :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

,   1 , : :       100..      ,        20000 .. 70 .     6000 .
      :100/20000=0,005
   ,     ,,  :
6000*0,0056=30 
 ,       , : 0,005-70=0,35

----------


## zas77

> ,   1


   ,     *-*  :Wow: 

 -   ,   ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,      ,    ,        ,  ()   ,   ,    ,    ,     ,        ,        .
   ,

----------

> ,    ,


,   .   ,  ,  ,        
 :Wow:  



> ,        ,         .       .        ,      ,    ""


 .    2004 .       .  :Frown:

----------

> ,


*m'm* .   .       -.  :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

[quote]        [/quote
    .      ,   :   -,   ,  .          7     .
 ,         .    ,   .         ,             ,           .

----------


## Lisaya

**,  ,    ,  -,            ,  , -

----------


## zas77

> *    ,  *  ()   ,    ,  ** ,    ,     ,        ,        .


.   -.

    .

----------


## zas77

> ,


   , , *  ?* 

           . :Wow:

----------

> 


...  -  ...  :Wow:   :Big Grin: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...      ...


  :Gentelmen: ,    " "       ,          .

       . ,   ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

*ADSemenov.ru*,    ,        ,   :yes:           .


> , ,   ?


,  37  48. ,    ,     ,     .


> .   -.
> 
>     .


 ?          ?

----------


## Lisaya

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post50696509       ..    ?    .

----------


## zas77

,   ,  
http://www.dis.ru/books/katalog/0017_2.html

----------


## zas77

,      



> .   :
> 118 000. - ,  ..  18000
> 50 000 . -  
> 13000 . - 
> *  ?*


   , ..        . ,    ,    ,     .

             ..       5-2005:
"        ,   __ ,   . 
  ,      ,    ,     " (   ).

** ,   ,   .  **,  ** . ,      .2 .1 . 146  .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

*zas77*,    "". 
     40 "". , -, " ",          .  ,            ?

  .         "    "  , , .     55%  .    . ,    ?

 ,   , -          . ,          .                 .       ...

----------


## zas77

.       . ,  .



> 40 "". , -, " ",          .  ,            ?


          .  . 2 . 151        " ,      .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,     **


,    ""  .      .  ,    ,      **.

** .
       .    ,       ,   ,          . , ...

   . 151     .  -   ,    ..4   *"...   ..."*.       (   !?)      ,   ""(!)    " "?

----------


## zas77

> .


               . . . 249  , . 36  39  .      .    ,  .



> . 151     .


   .

----------


## zas77

*ADSemenov*,     ,   *   .*
1.   -   __ (. 3 .1 . 2  ).        .    __ ,        _._ __ __  ,    __ ,           :Wow:  
[,   , ,      :Wow:  ]
          .

2.       __ (.5 . 38  ).        , ..       ,      (. 1 . 50  ).

3.  ,        ,   ,                 (. 2 . 251  ),  ..     .

4.    ,          (. 782  ).
     , , .

 , _          .   ,   ,  _ .

(  .. )

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> *ADSemenov*,     ,   *   .*


,     , ,   ,   .
 -   **    .

*1.*    ,     .      ,           . ,   .  .
     .
**    (      ),      (  )  .
     . 3 .1 . 2   .

*2.*         ,      (. 50 .3 . 2): *"...        ,     ,    ,     ..."*.     ! :yes:  

*3.*     .          ,            58-  06.06.2005: *"...   1 (. 251  ADSemenov.ru)  "     -  ,     ," ;*. , ,   ,        . :Smilie:  

*4.*   ,  , .   ,   **   (. 16 ).              ,  .      .     .  .

   ,           .   - , ,  ,   ,     ..

                 . , ... :yes:

----------


## zas77

> 


    .     .  ,      .       .   ,      ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


  , .-.     .
       ,  ,   .      .  ,           ,      . ,  .


> 5-2005


,     ,      .  , .


> ,     ,


       ,            2009

----------


## zas77

> ,


      5-2005 -    .-., .   6   . 1-2006 -   2006.     .
    .  - .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...       ...  ...


 !   ,        ... :yes:  
*zas77*    : *   ...*.

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 ,  ,  , .     , ,   .    ,   ,   ,,     .   .

----------

,  ....
 137:     :
 ...          ,         ** 

 986       

  ,    ,   ,     ,                          ,      .

  ,   ,     ,   .
    ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

.  :   ""      ? ?    ,

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,     ,   .
>     ,       .


  ,        .     ,    ,      .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


       ,  ,         **    " ".


        .     ,        ,                .

----------


## zas77

> .     ,        ,                .


 . 247      ,     .      ,      , ..    .   ,     ,   .        ,   ,    __ (. , .5 . 28  ).  ,     __ , ** .   (      )    ,     .       ,   /    .     .86,     . 76. ..            .          76 / 51.        86 / 51. ,       . 
,              .    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 76 / 51.        86 / 51. ,       .


, .  20-60  ?   51,50- 76, 86,    86,76-51,  20      60

----------


## zas77

> , .  20-60  ?   51,50- 76, 86,    86,76-51,  20      60


.
,     , * 20* ,    . ? **

-    ,  , , ?   ?
 ,     ,   **    ?

----------


## Lisaya

37.            

1.                      .
2.                       .
 48.         
3.  ,                ,             .

----------


## Lisaya

14.07.97 N 17-45



 14.04.97 N 16-00-16-74




7.  

7.1.      ()     ,       20 " ";   20-1 "  "      ;       -  20-2 "   ".
7.2.        20        .
7.3.    20     (,  ,      .),      ,   .
7.4.        (   , ,   .)   ,         , ,   , , ,   ,  ..                 () .
7.5.    20     96 "   ".
7.6.      20 " "          02, 10, 19, 50, 51, 55, 60, 69, 70.
7.7.      20   :
10 -    ;
96 -    -   (),     .
7.8.         ,       29 " ".
7.9.    29     46 "".
7.10.   46 "  (, )"    ,     , - 46-1;   - 46-2.
             .
   46    ,     .
7.11.      46 "  (, )"          01, 10, 68, 76, 80.
   76    (, )    .
  ( )    46-4 " ".



 ,  ,,

----------


## zas77

> 14.07.97 N 17-45
> 
> 
> 
>  14.04.97 N 16-00-16-74
> 
> **
> 
> 
> ...


   ,            :Wow:  
 ,     , ,     :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> 3.  ,                ,             .


,      ?     :Wow:  
   ()  -        >  :Wink:  , >  :yes:  , >   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,


 , ..      ( ).   -   .

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## zas77

> ?


,  ,    ,  . :Wow:

----------

,       -  14  2005   03-11-05-100.  ,    .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,


  .

 45 : *"...         ( ),             ,           ..."*.   ""      .

 146 : *"...       ,            ..."*.  " "    " "    .

       ,     .     !




> 


   ,       -      ?      ,    ,     " "      .       ,   **        .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ,    ,  .


     ,

----------


## zas77

> ,       -  14  2005   03-11-05-100.  ,    .


 ,  , .  , , :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> ,


      . .    ,        .  ,   .

----------


## zas77

> 45 : [COLOR="Sienna"][B]"...


,           



> ,       -      ?


   ,     ,   .    .   ,     ...
 , .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...


        ,   ,       .

     ... :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> 


   .  ,     .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

! :Smilie:  
     ! :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

,,      .        ,   ,  .   2 .   ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

.
: ,     ( - ),         .                              .             ?

:


 14  2005 . N 03-11-05/100

   -            .
    , ,    ,         .                              .
   . 154                           ,            , ,         ,      .
         ,         ,   ,    .
            , , ,  (       ),  (,          ).
                     ,     ,        ,          (. 4 . 155    ).
 ,            ,             ,   .
   . 1 . 346.15     ( - )           ,        ,     (, ),        .        . . 249  250 .
 . 249          (, )   ,    ,      .        ,       (, )   ,     ()  .
,       ,  ,                   ,              .



 - 
..
14.11.2005

----------


## zas77

> ,       ,  ,                   , *             .*
> 
> 
>  - 
> ..
> 14.11.2005


-  :yes:  , ,  ,  . 
*ADSemenov.ru*  :Wink:   .

----------


## zas77

> ! 
>      !


       .   .
 ,

----------


## Lisaya

,    .   .          ,      ,  .

----------

,       .    ,   "   ":

" .  ", 2005, N 26


  - 

......



        " "  "",    ,        -     .
     ,    . 135     ( ),      .             ,    ,    ,            .     ,     . 36    "     "   "      ".
,     -   ,  ,    ,    ,  ,   .
  ,          " "  "".
1.        (      ).           .
      ,           .           .    :
. 1 . 1 . 137   -            ,            ,           ;
. 5 . 2 . 137   -     ,     ;
. 8 . 138   -          ,         (  ,       );
. . 4 - 5 . 148   -              ,         .
,                  (    ).          (. 182  ).
2.   -     (. 1 . 2  ).        .     ,       .      ,     ,          .           .
3.        (. 5 . 38  ).         ,         ,       (. 1 . 50  ).
4.  ,      -   ,   ,                  (. 2 . 251  ), ..     .
5.  -  ,          (. 782  ).      , , .
 ,           .   ,   ,   .       ,        ,   , -       ,     ,       . ,         ,     ,   .          ,     ,    -    .
       . 2 . 138  . 6 . 155  ,            ,    . -,                (. 249  , . 36, 39  ). -,  ,      -    ,            . -,             (. 290  , . 4 . 37  ), ..                   .
, ,           ,   .   ,        .
,  ,    ,     .  -      -              .
  ,      (         )   "   ". -,            (. 2 . 2    12.01.1996 N 7- "  "),     . -,       ,       . 2 . 1 . 146  .

......

.






.

 " 
"  
, , , "

----------


## zas77

> 


.  :yes:  
,   !!! :yes:  
     - ,  -  . 
   ,        -  .   .

    ? , , ?        ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...,   !!!...    ,        -  .   .


  : ** . .3 .1  .

  :   ? ,        .        (,    ).  ,            ** .    ** ,  -   -    ,      "".        .   ""         3%      .

 ,      ,    .

----------


## zas77

> : ** . .3 .1  .


  , ,    :
  .     ?

 ,  ,   - .
   .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,        -  .   .


   ,  ,  .-    ,-

----------


## zas77

> 20-60  ?   51,50- 76, 86,    86,76-51,  20      60


, ,    ,   .  , ,   .

1         (    ,       . ,    ):
-    = 51 / 86,
-           = 51 / 76.
2.    ()          = 86 / 60 (  ).
3.   .     ,      = 60 (, , , -.,   ..) / 51
4.  /       **    :
- ,
- ,
- , 
-   ..        . 
-     . ..
,  : 
86 / 70,
86 / 68,
50 / 51, 
70 / 50, 
86 / 10,
10 / 50  ..

----------


## Lisaya

> = 51 / 86,
> -   = 51 / 76.


     .      .
  62-86(      90,    )     .
  ,   86     ,.  ,     ,  ,.    51-86  86   , ,   .
 20    10,60,70,68,76  . 
  86-20,      86    -.
    51,50-62.  60,76-51,50.
  ?
       90 .


 ,   .   ,   ,       ,     ,,  ,     ,  .

----------


## zas77

> 20    10,60,70,68,76  ....
>        90 ..


    . ,   20    . 86  96.   . 90



> ,   ,       ,     ,,  ,     ,


      ,     .  ,       ,

----------


## Lisaya

,     :
1. -
2.     ,       
3.   
4.  ,       ,    ,

----------

,   .    03  2006.  03-03-04/4/45   .  ,         ,   .    -      (  )??  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> 


   ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


   .    ,  ,    ..                 . 
      .      , ..     . 
,  ,       07.2005.       . ,  ,       ...
    ,  ,     ,       .
 :Wink:

----------

:    ()   ,               ,    , ,            .       () ,      ,         ,      ,     ,   ,   ,    ,          ,     .
 . 2 . 251                    ,       ()       ,  .       ,      . 1 . 2 . 251  .
   .
1.      ()    (   ),      ,           ,        ?
2.     2004 .   ,         ,             ,  ?
                       ,  ,     ?

:



 3  2006 . N 03-03-04/4/45

   -                       .
1.          -          ( -  ),     ( -  )    ,    ,   .
  -     . 116    . 110      -                  ,          .
  ,    . 135  ,   ,               ,    , ,            .
      ,            , -  ( -   ),       ,      ,      ,       ,     ,            .
 153  154                 ,           ,         , ,         ,      .
  . 155   ,          ,                ,     () ,      ,         ,      ,  ,               .
 ,  ,                ,      ,      ,                 ,    .
 ,      ,  . 246     ( - )            ,  . 25 .
  ,      ,  . 251 .
 ,    . 2 . 251            ,              ,  ,  ,   ,       ,      .    -          (),  ()    .
   ,      ,            ,           ,      ,     .
     . 251  ,           ,            ,           .
  ,           ,         , ,         ,             ,  , ,             .          ,  ,  . 1 . 252 .
2.  . 1 . 1 . 146 . 21 "   "           (, )    .          ,  ,  ,   ,          ,         .
     ,    ,  ,       ,   . 2 . 1 . 162            ,             (, ).
 ,            .



 - 
..

03.03.2006

----------


## zas77

> ,  ,     ,


  . __ .         .

----------


## zas77

> :
> 
> 
>   3  2006 . N 03-03-04/4/45


  . 
    .     .

----------


## Lisaya

> .        .         .
> __________________


       ,   ,

    ,     .   .

----------

,       (    )   :

 1  2004 .    N 03-04-09/19
01  2005 .	     N 03-03-04/4/28


 ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

,         ,    ,    "            , ,         ."      .

 .    "            ,   . 251 .
,  . 2 . 251          (       ),                              .
    ,  . 2 . 251    ,  ,          ,          .
 ,                 ,          ."
   .

----------

> ,


        .    - 65 .    .     "".

----------

> ,   ,


 -  ...  ?   :Embarrassment: 
   (    )      .

----------


## zas77

3  2006 . N 03-03-04/4/45?   -   .
    :



> ,      ,  . 251 .
>  ,    . 2 . 251            ,              ,  ,  ,   ,       ,      .    -          (),  ()


    .

   .1       ** 
   , , - ,  :



> ,      ,            ,           ,      ,     .
>      . 251  ,           ,            ,           .
>   ,           ,         , ,         ,             ,  , ,             .          ,  ,  . 1 . 252


       ,   .2.
 ,    (, ,   )   , ** . 

__  .

   , *     .. * ,  _          .   ,   ,  _ . 
 ,        ,        ,   , -       ,   ,  ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> -  ...  ?  
>    (    )      .


  ,    ,    ,  ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,    ,  ,    .


 ,      . ,   ,       .         .  :yes:  
  ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


-    (    )   .     .      .  -  .



> m'm


,
,    .  -""?  :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

.
    :  , , .
  :          


	1.    	2,  


1,.539-548 K  ;  14.04.1995  41-;   26.03.2003  35-    28.12.2004  210-	
2. VII          07.02.1992  2300-1

 ,    	1.   III     ,     004-93	
2. O  III     ,     004-93 042 ( )      002-93 ()


1.  (-) .
2.    (.162   )    .

, 	1.  ,   .2   30.12.2004  210-	2. ,  VII-VIII  


	1. ,  ,      
	2.    ,     


	1.      ,  13109-99.	
2.  51617-2000 - .   , 30494-96    .    

.   	
1.  ,      -       (),       (.544  )	
2.  ,  (.1. .157  )


1.  14.04.1995  41-;   30.12.2004  210-  26.02.2004  109, 	
2..2..157  ;..  .3  17.02.2004  89


1.  04.04.2000  294, .2   14.04.1995  41-   18.09.1009  1091 	
2..155  ,    30.07.2004  392;   26.09.2004  1099


1. ,   ( ,   ,  )	
2.   , , -   养 (.36  ) 


1..546  ,  .38     05.01.1998  1;   22.06.1999  664	   3- ;      (.4.3., 5.1.3.)
	 (.547  )*       (.38   )	
2. (.15  , .12, 13     )


1.       ,     , ,   (    ) 
2.	  .


1.,  ,  .	
2. , .

----------


## zas77

> -   ,   .     .      .   -  .


   ,   .   ,        .     .      ,             .

----------


## Lisaya

.  ,     .   1,    , .    ,       . -             ( , ),    (, ). -    ,.        6     ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,      :     ,   .   .

----------

[B]m`m.[B]
  .      .,   -   .            .
,       .   :Smilie: 
   .

----------


## zas77

> 


   .        , __ , __, __, __

!
    .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lisaya

!

----------


## zas77

> !


!
      ,    :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?46168

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> http://www.klerk.ru/news/?46168


     !
    ,       .
      ,       . -   .     -      .

          .  , "    ".

----------


## Lisaya

> .
> 
>           .  , "    ".


, .  -  ,

----------


## zas77

> , .  -  ,


  . ,    ,   % .   ,       :yes:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


  ""    .     ,      .    .           .      .

----------


## zas77

> 20    10,60,70,68,76  .


 ,    .    *":   "*         .      ,     . 
_   1:.8.0_,         :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

,   .         ,   . 20   ,     -      .

----------


## Lisaya

*ADSemenov.ru*,    ?

----------


## zas77

> . 20   ,     -      .


(,  ).
 ,   ,        :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> !


        "  "         . 
*finereader*,    ,   .

----------

> 20   ,     -      .


   .       26   /,    20   " ".  26   " ".   -  . ,    ?     .

----------


## Lisaya

.   29   (  )   ,       .  ,  :yes:

----------

,    :
            .  ,     .      ,      .   ,   " " ,   .        ,   ,     (. 5 . 38  ).  ,      ,   .      ,     .       ,         (. 1),    .
        .     ,       -   17.10.2002   N 04/3876-848/46-2002

----------


## Lisaya

> 


-.   . ?   ,    .          .    :   ( )  ,  . ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

> " " ,   .


    , ,     98,      .      ,      .      ,  ,

----------

> -.   . ?   ,    .          .    :   ( )  ,  . ,         .


 ,     !      ,            . 
      ,     ,         .             %    ,        /.    ,     ,       . ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> .             %    ,        /.


        . ,  98-99.          .    ,          ,    ,   .            .  ,     ,    .
  -      ,

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,     !.


&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;  ?
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;,       .   ,     ,     (      . 36 ).      ( ),          ?  ,  .       ( ).
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; ,        .   ,   ,        ()      . :Smilie:

----------

> . ,  98-99.


,    2000  ,    .
[/QUOTE]   -      ,   [/QUOTE]
-,       .  ,     ,   ,       .

----------

> &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;      ( ),          ?  ,  .


  !        . :yes:         ,          - . ,      .
[/QUOTE] ,        . [/QUOTE]
      . .

----------

> .   29   (  )   ,       .  ,


      . -    .

----------


## zas77

> 20   " ".


     ,   .   ,     ?   . 20. !     :Wow:   :Wow:  
     ,     .           :Wow:       ;    ,  ?
 ,   . 20     :yes:       .26.  :Smilie:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> " *...        ...* "         . .


 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;   .             .  " ".        .
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;,   " ".   .    ,    ,      ,  ,     .          ?

----------


## Rew777

2000.
   .



> .


-,      :
-  - ,       (    )
-    ,   :      ( .   ).




> ,  ,  .-    ,-         .


  .     ( ,  ,  ,   ..). 
,   (  )  ,    (  ,       ).           ( ).

----------


## zas77

> . ?   ,


 ,   ,     . ,   ,     .    -  

 ,

----------


## zas77

> .    29   (  )


.29           ,   ,     (.)   .

----------


## Lisaya

[quote],   ,     .    -  [/quote            .     .        


> ,   (  )  ,    (  ,       ).           ( ).


    .         .    ?     ,          .           .            


> 


,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,          - . ,      .


        ,      .     ?
 ,     ,  -       ,     ,

----------


## Rew777

[QUOTE=m'm]


> .         .    ?     ,          .           .


     :    .  ,  -   .        .      ,         (    ).
       ,    .

[QUOTE=m'm]


> ,


 - ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> - ,  ?


 ,   


> ( ,  ,  ,   ..).


  , ,     


> ,         (


       ,      .   ,  .,        .      ,   .       :  .      .

----------

> ,      .     ?


      .     .

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------

> ?


  - . ,       .    ,     .        ,         .       76  -   ,            ,   76 .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


   ?

         ,    :yes:

----------


## zas77

> http://www.klerk.ru/news/?46168


 ,     ,    ,     .

----------

> ?
> 
>          ,


     .    ,  .     .
            .          .  ,  , ,  .,  ,        /  - .  .    ,        .

----------

> ,     ,    ,     .


  ,     ,    ,           .         .   20  -       .         . -.    -?        1200    ,     800 .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,     . ,    , ,    .
      . (  )   ,              ,    .,         ,

----------


## Rew777

> ,      .   ,  .,        .      ,   .       :  .      .


     :   ?        ?
,      , ,    ,   ,   ,     () (  %,   ).            " ",           .        .         " "       .
   ,     ( ).       .
  ,        .   ,  ,   .
      .

----------


## Lisaya

> :   ?        ?


 .      ,  ,   .


> ,      , ,    ,   ,   ,     () (  %,   ).            " ",           .


  ,     ,      ,  , ,.          .       ?   ?         ?        ,       .          -

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


 -   ?


> .


    ,       - .,            :Frown:

----------

> .


-  ,     .



> ,     ,      ,  , ,.          .       ?   ?         ?        ,       .          -


     ,     .    (-) .           :   .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,   :   ,  .   ,  .     ,  ,.  ,    ,     ,%    .


> 


       ?              .   ,     .
        ,     .

----------


## Rew777

> ?


   (   ):        500,    200,    400 (  200  ). (   ,   - ).
-    , -, , - .
        (         ).
 :            ,   ( ) -  .   3    ,   .         (   ).

----------


## Lisaya

-,      ?
   :      , .   400        ,      500. ,

----------


## Rew777

> ,


,         ( . ) .

        :
1.      (,     )
2.       
 ,     .

            .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,         ( . ) .


       ,           .
      ,   ,

----------


## Lisaya

,    .     ,   3 .       .            !.    -  (   ,  )  ,   .

----------


## zas77

> - .  ,   .


           ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,   .


&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;         .
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;.
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;         ...

----------


## zas77

> 


  :Smilie:  

 , -        ,  .   (     ). 
,     .      ,       .    ,   ,  .

----------

> __ (1)  .  __ (1)?     , ..     (2)


 ""       -, ,  .    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ?
> __________________





> ,     .      ,       .    ,   ,  .
> __________________


   , ,  ,      (,   ,    )   ,     .        500  (    )   .


> 


    .      , ,  6   .      ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?49783

----------

! ,        "...",       ,  ....    ..       ,        .!    . 
   ,      "     "?  ?

----------


## Lisaya

-   .        ,   ?      5,       ?

----------

.        ,     .    !  :yes: 
   : ,         !

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,      "     "?  ?


&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; ,           __.   ,    ,       (  )           .                .

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;    "** ",  "** ".

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;          ,         ,         .     ,         .

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; ,  ,   ""      ()       .      ,     ,    .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; ,      . ,   , -    -.

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; - ?

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;,     ,              (-  -).       . :yes:

----------


## zas77

> http://www.klerk.ru/news/?49783


      , ,      :Wink:   :yes:   ,      . 
  ,    .     ,      . 
 , ,     ,     .  ,      ,        .

----------

m'm,     :
   - 


 31  2006   N 17-4366/5/2005

        ,        ,        .    .       .

----------


## Lisaya

,         .    - .      2006 ,

----------


## zas77

> 


 
http://www.moskv.ru/article.php?article=4629

----------


## Lisaya

,           .        ,       ,   ,   .       ,    .

----------

,     ?            (..   ).

----------


## zas77

> ,        ,   ,


       ?      ?  :Wow:  
         ()?

 -,      ,        .

----------


## zas77

> ,     ?


! ! !  :Big Grin:  
      ?   :Wink:  
        ,  - . 

,     ,        . (   "").          :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,  


> ()?


  ,       ,    ,            .
   307  .:     ,  ! ,      ,

----------


## zas77

*Kommandor*
-   ,        # 47
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=97007&page=2 ? 

   .    ,            .   ,   ,   .      :yes: 

    ?

PS.

----------


## LionZ

> 29  2009 . N 1879/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ()
>    395, 424, 438, 539, 541, 544, 548    ,  137, 155, 157, 161    ,  146, 149                  ,         .
>  ,       ,    ,  -     ,     ""      ,   ,   ,           .
>              ( - ),        .
> ...


 .       . ?  ..      ?

----------


## Freya

-

----------


## Freya

.7 .2 .251   "         "    ,     . 
      ,  ..   ,       ,             .
  120      ,     , -           .
:    .    . ,                .   ,               ,  .

:           .     .7 .2  .      .

----------


## Freya

:  135  .   

1.      ,               ,    , ,            .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,              ,  .


  ?         .





> :


   .     ,        ?
     ?



> :  135  .


     ?

----------


## Freya

> ?         .


   ...     ...




> .     ,        ?
>      ?


 ?




> ?


   ,   - .   - ..   ,   -    .    ,     ,   -     .7 .2     .

     ,     (  )     .

----------


## Kommandor

> ...     ...


 



> ?


 



> ,   - . ....


!
     .
     135 1    ,       ,    ,   :
   ;
         (   -      -       );
      .

      ?
       - .
 .

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,  - ,      ? 
,    ,           :Wink: 
          ,         .      :Wink:

----------


## Kommandor

*.*,       ?
       ?

    -       ,     .    .






--------------------

----------


## AlexVX

> - .   - ..   ,   -    .


 - ,   - .   ,   -    .

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,       .        ,   , ,  , .
   ,          ,      .
         ,         .
    ,   ,          ,     ,      .          :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,   - .   - ..   ,   -    .


    .  -    .   ,     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Freya

.,      ?  .120  ,   ,      ....   - ,              .

----------


## Kommandor

> .
> Kommandor,       .        ,


  " "         .
  ,               .
    .
        ,          .
     .
 -      ?
**   .
   .    -    .   .



> ,          ,      .


   ,     .       -  .



> ,   ,


 .
        .

----------


## .

> .120  ,   ,


    -    -   .       ,   .

----------


## .

> ,               .


  -  -     .        :Wink:

----------


## Freya

> -    -   .       ,   .


....

----------


## .

?     ?

----------


## Freya

,    ...

----------


## .

,    . ,     - , , .

----------


## Freya

-   ....? ,   ....

----------


## stas

> ,               .


 , *Kommandor*  :Big Grin:   :Frown:

----------


## .

*Freya*,     ?             -   .   ?  ,   ?    ?

----------


## Kommandor

>

----------


## stas

> 


 .       ,           2-3     .

----------


## 7272

> ,     .       -  .


         ,  ,       96,      ?
. ,           .    ,         .

----------


## Freya

> *Freya*,     ?             -   .   ?  ,   ?    ?


.,       :Smilie: ,       -   ,     -      ...., ,  -

----------


## .

> -   ,


     -  .       ,

----------


## Kommandor

> .       ,           2-3     .


       ? ,            ?  ?
  ,        :



> 143.     
> 3.                            .


         .
   ,           .

    -     .
   ,        ,    ?     - ?   ?.
       ?
     : 


> **


*  ?*

----------


## stas

?  :Frown: 
     ,             "        ".  ,  ,        -  ,            .

----------


## Kommandor

> ?


  -  :     .  .



> 


   -   .
    ( ,    . )     .
   .
        ,    .    .  :




> ?  ?
>   ,        :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 143.     
> 3.                            .
> ...


    .

----------


## stas

:Big Grin: 

        ?

----------

,      "-".
        (-),     ,     (),         .   .  10 ,     ,     .     24.08.09. 03-11-06/2/159.          . ?  . .

----------


## 7272

,     .    ,      .      .

----------


## zas77

> 


     ?       ,  - ? 
  "",   **  .     ,  ,   .  ?
, ,        ?

----------


## zas77

> - ,    ,            ,         (    03-11-06/2/159  24.08.09 .)


     .
    :      ,     : 
-    ,
-  ,          ..?
, ,    (   )         ( ,   ).

           . 152        :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

,   .*zas77*,           ,    ,    .            .  ,      .     - .

----------

( )    2006.     , ,     ,         ,        ,  ,      .     ,   ""        . :yes:

----------

> ,     .    ,      .      .


     .

----------


## zas77

> **


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
 :yes: 
** ?   :Wow:

----------


## 7272

,      ,      -      .   .

----------


## zas77

> .


!

- ** 
-** ,


 " "

----------


## zas77

, , ,   ,        .      . 



> : 
> 
>       -                ( ),    ,   ,      ?   ,     ,  ,    .
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
>      . 
> ...


-,       . ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> 14  2004 . N 26-12/33049


     , 


> ?


" " -  ,  ,  , ,    ,  ,  ,     ;" " -       ,  , , ,   ,        ;
"" -     - ,    ,   , **        ,       . **   , ** , -,      ,         -  ,     ;

  ,

----------


## zas77

: **     - . 
   ,       ?
        ,  - ,  ,    ?

    , ,   ?

----------


## 7272

.            ,       ,      .    ,    .

----------

